# 2020 Success Photos



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

So being we are out of deer season, this will be pigs and gobblers ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BO-N-ARO (Dec 28, 2014)

*1st Auodad*

Took this old ram in West Texas last week while hunting with one of my grandsons. He went 243 pounds and 32 inches long. We found a broadhead in his left front leg bone. The hide had healed over but did have a limp. Tuff critters.


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

BO-N-ARO said:


> Took this old ram in West Texas last week while hunting with one of my grandsons. He went 243 pounds and 32 inches long. We found a broadhead in his left front leg bone. The hide had healed over but did have a limp. Tuff critters.


Never would have happened without a great guide!!!!! [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]

Congrats again!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

I went javelina hunting a few weeks ago in S TX.

Got my limit of 2, both while spot n stalk hunting!!!



















Then got to add a nice little eater pig from a blind on an early morning hunt!










I love javi hunting. Those stinky little critters are God’s gift to a stalking bowhunter!!!!!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hunterncoach (Sep 10, 2014)

Nice ones guys


----------



## noclueo2 (Jan 22, 2018)

Doe I shot late January, has three holes on the entrance side, but still can't figure out what happened.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookhawk (Oct 4, 2015)

One of my kids. He just turned 9. He’s much better than dad.


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Congrats to your son Rookhawk!!!

That’s awesome!!!!

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Rookhawk, what kind of bow is that your son is shooting???? Very different looking design!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rookhawk (Oct 4, 2015)

Bisch said:


> Rookhawk, what kind of bow is that your son is shooting???? Very different looking design!
> 
> Bisch
> 
> ...


Same model I shoot, a Gearhead B-24 made in Wisconsin. Amazing stalking bows with about 345 IBO.


----------



## dohntaut (Oct 6, 2014)

Rookhawk said:


> One of my kids. He just turned 9. He’s much better than dad.
> 
> View attachment 7123421


That’s amazing, bigger game when he turns 10!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jsched1792 (Oct 28, 2019)

That's awesome, must be in the blood!


----------



## Rookhawk (Oct 4, 2015)

Jsched1792 said:


> That's awesome, must be in the blood!


With bow, for sure. The kid has done a ton of hunting with rifle already. When he was 8 he was the youngest person to ever draw the 1600:1 draw odds New Mexico Non-Resident Oryx tag. He shot a record book oryx with his rifle at 244 yards. He's got way more talent than his dad. He really wants to bowhunt (spot and stalk) javelina, we just have to find a place to do it in the SW.


----------



## Rgjcc1 (Jun 1, 2019)

Freaking Awesome!!! Congrats


----------



## anb5298 (Mar 23, 2020)

This year is gonna be the first year i try turkeys with a bow. Cant wait!!!!


----------



## Bigskinny15 (Apr 6, 2020)

Congrats on all the critters


----------



## Bigskinny15 (Apr 6, 2020)

Love seein the young ens success pics


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

BO-N-ARO said:


> Took this old ram in West Texas last week while hunting with one of my grandsons. He went 243 pounds and 32 inches long. We found a broadhead in his left front leg bone. The hide had healed over but did have a limp. Tuff critters.


AWESOME.. one of my top bucket list critters with bow.... I have a friend that guides those hunts down there in Texas, need to get my butt down there


----------



## Braque (May 14, 2019)

nice to see kids hunting


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Been after a scimitar for a couple months now. Finally got him tonight!!!!!



















Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carsonkeys (Apr 19, 2020)

A scimitar with a bow is no easy task! Congrats!


----------



## Rdurning (Aug 4, 2019)

very nice


----------



## Rdurning (Aug 4, 2019)

Rookhawk said:


> One of my kids. He just turned 9. He’s much better than dad.
> 
> View attachment 7123421


thats awesome!


----------



## mgraz3417 (Apr 10, 2020)

love seeing all these. congrats


----------



## aruggles (Sep 25, 2009)

That pose and hat are awesome!


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Got it done this afternoon with my brand new Primal Tech recurve!!!!!










Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cousin Brown (Feb 24, 2014)

Congrats all


----------



## Bartcarroll63 (Mar 4, 2018)

Rookhawk said:


> One of my kids. He just turned 9. He’s much better than dad.
> 
> View attachment 7123421


Congrats to your son on a fine harvest. Love to bow shoot them turkeys.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Broke in my new Omega Native hybrid longbow on this nice jake yesterday. My second morning out morning here in NY, after a couple missed opportunities in a couple states down south where I hunted for several weeks.


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

A couple of pigs I shot over the past few weekends.


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Congrats on the turkey and pigs guys!!!!!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fmlyarcher (Mar 9, 2020)

Great job all!


----------



## jggraham13 (Nov 17, 2012)

dohntaut said:


> That’s amazing, bigger game when he turns 10!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> Awesome!


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

Pullmyfinger said:


> A couple of pigs I shot over the past few weekends.
> 
> View attachment 7153307
> View attachment 7153309
> ...


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

Glad to see this thread is going, hopefully I will be participating, baits are out, bow is tuned, just waiting on a right wind and days off to line up


----------



## aricpayne (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cstaff37 (May 9, 2020)

Turkey with a bow! Well done!!


----------



## ManCub58 (Jul 11, 2016)

A big group of hogs in the back of my neighborhood has been tearing up our pond. Been stalking them for the past week, have killed three so far. This one was apart of the group of piglets that kept blowing my cover trying to get to the bigger pigs. 23 yards and looking at me. Entry wound right above the eye, exited the belly and then went through the back leg. Magnus stinger killer bee stuck 4 inches into the dirt on the other side of the pig. Piglet ran 15 yards and expired


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Congrats guys!!!! Keep ‘em coming.

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## willow_hwy (May 17, 2020)

This thread has got me excited for MI bow season!


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

Shot this giant Friday, squared 7'6", bowtech sr6, fmj, snyper bh









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## vincenzokr (Mar 3, 2019)

congratulations, nice bear


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Awesome bear!!!!

Congrats!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

WOW....awesome bear!!!!! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## hendebt (Oct 29, 2012)

That's an awesome bear! Congrats!


----------



## Ejay74 (Jul 13, 2017)

Texas ram/hog hunt, both taken at about 21-23yds. Shot lower than I thought would hit the angora’s vitals but took out both front legs, follow up shot through rib bone put him out of his misery. His coat soaked up every drop of blood so a ‘clean’ photo was impossible but I’m happy either way.









































Last day out I couldn’t get to any of the big pigs so I settled on this little roaster that’s still making tasty pulled pork sandwiches.

























Slipped a Stinger 4 blade behind his shoulder that exited his neck, he took off about 10-15yds before laying down. First kills of the season, first big game kills ever, hopefully its sets the tone for the rest of the season.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ElMuercielago (May 26, 2020)

Pullmyfinger said:


> A couple of pigs I shot over the past few weekends.
> 
> View attachment 7153307
> View attachment 7153309
> ...


Man...nothing better than hog!


----------



## ElMuercielago (May 26, 2020)

That ram is beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## Kortney275 (May 22, 2020)

What weight of these couple pigs?


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Congrats on the ram and pig Ejay74!!!!!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OregonState (Aug 6, 2017)

Oregon birds


----------



## Ejay74 (Jul 13, 2017)

Bisch said:


> Congrats on the ram and pig Ejay74!!!!!
> 
> Bisch
> 
> ...


Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## turtleman65 (May 27, 2020)

Rdurning, the arrow in the mouth of your son is awesome!! He must really be into it, haha! Great to see.


----------



## Ejay74 (Jul 13, 2017)

ElMuercielago said:


> That ram is beautiful. Congrats.


Thanks, it was a hunt I’ll always remember.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## turtleman65 (May 27, 2020)

My bull this yr. 8 yds last day last minute, literally.


----------



## turtleman65 (May 27, 2020)




----------



## turtleman65 (May 27, 2020)

Sorry, better photo.


----------



## turtleman65 (May 27, 2020)

Looks like a couple different subspecies, going for a slam?


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Congrats on the turkeys, and wow, what a nice bull!!!!!

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OregonState (Aug 6, 2017)

turtleman65 said:


> Looks like a couple different subspecies, going for a slam?


No, just the variation in western Oregon. Typically just Rio’s and Merriams, but folks are starting to bag the occasional Eastern and the history on where they’ve come from is pretty vague.


----------



## Joseph_Blythe (Feb 11, 2016)

turtleman65 said:


> View attachment 7170123
> View attachment 7170123
> 
> 
> Sorry, better photo.


What a beautiful bull


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archerytopten (Jul 6, 2011)

Took this old warrior while hunting and visiting with some friends down in Sonora Mexico in late Dec 2109. Realize I’m cheating the thread by a couple of days but wanted to give the thread some action.


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Archerytopten said:


> View attachment 7175883
> 
> Took this old warrior while hunting and visiting with some friends down in Sonora Mexico in late Dec 2109. Realize I’m cheating the thread by a couple of days but wanted to give the thread some action.


Couple days??? Looks more like 90yrs in the future!!!! [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]

Congrats on a hoss of a buck!!!

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Broke in the vxr. Really enjoying this bow..So much fun to stalk up on these things lol.


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

BowhunterT100 said:


> Broke in the vxr. Really enjoying this bow..So much fun to stalk up on these things lol.


What is that??? Groundhog???

Congrats!!!!

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DeanZane (Jul 4, 2018)

Gotta wait until 10/3 of this year to be able to post something new to this thread lol.... Congrats to everyone though!


----------



## jetmechanic (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Got a nice big axis doe yesterday evening!!!!










Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Atta boy Bisch.....congrats on the trophy backstraps


----------



## Tbays70 (Jun 23, 2018)

I could look at these pics all say


----------



## Ham Slam (Jun 5, 2008)

Rookhawk said:


> With bow, for sure. The kid has done a ton of hunting with rifle already. When he was 8 he was the youngest person to ever draw the 1600:1 draw odds New Mexico Non-Resident Oryx tag. He shot a record book oryx with his rifle at 244 yards. He's got way more talent than his dad. He really wants to bowhunt (spot and stalk) javelina, we just have to find a place to do it in the SW.


Unreal


----------



## HandsomeGreg (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Congrats on the deer! I’m assuming those are from earlier in the year??? Nowhere has an open deer season now???

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Authentiksavage (Jun 21, 2020)

Some Sleepy Pigs from South Florida. 
[


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Congrats on those pigs!!!! I need to find some pigs to shoot!!!!!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## roving (Jun 26, 2020)

turtleman65 said:


> View attachment 7170123
> View attachment 7170123
> 
> 
> Sorry, better photo.


Wow nice bull!


----------



## 45freezer (Jun 9, 2018)

Solo spot & stalk BC spring bear, May 2020


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Very cool 45....very cool!!!!! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Way to go 45freezer!!!! Congrats on that bear!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Apr 26, 2011)

Rookhawk said:


> One of my kids. He just turned 9. He’s much better than dad.
> 
> View attachment 7123421


That is awesome. With that hat he looks like the great grandson of Fred Bear.


----------



## BloombergBuff (Dec 17, 2018)

Damn y'all are making me jealous


----------



## Sn00kiMonster (Aug 6, 2012)

That bear pic is awesome


----------



## Jakob Allen (Jun 23, 2020)

Wow. congrats on the cool animals guys


----------



## manosteel00 (Jul 9, 2020)

Wow @ the bear pic


----------



## Hawkeye89 (Jul 16, 2020)

BO-N-ARO said:


> Took this old ram in West Texas last week while hunting with one of my grandsons. He went 243 pounds and 32 inches long. We found a broadhead in his left front leg bone. The hide had healed over but did have a limp. Tuff critters.


Wow! Well done. That is freaking amazing.


----------



## elroy06 (Aug 3, 2020)

getting amped for opener!


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

I think this is the biggest critter I have ever shot!!!! 

Here’s another pic that shows just how big he really was:










Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Congrats Bisch that one cool, very good eating critter!!!!


----------



## 10xArcherydeals (Apr 6, 2020)

nice one


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Authentiksavage said:


> Some Sleepy Pigs from South Florida.
> [
> View attachment 7188213
> View attachment 7188215
> ...


My neck of the woods. Pretty awesome we can hunt pigs year round isn’t it ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vincenzokr (Mar 3, 2019)

Congratulations


----------



## Goheen1982 (Jul 16, 2020)

Well done!


----------



## Goheen1982 (Jul 16, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Bisch said:


> I think this is the biggest critter I have ever shot!!!!
> 
> Here’s another pic that shows just how big he really was:
> 
> ...


Giant for sure, congrats


----------



## hray (Jan 27, 2020)

Couple weeks ago I took two bars in the first 45 minutes one night and 3 sows the next night. My daughter got her first with her bow too.
you tube of the hunt you can fast forward to the night hunt first 2 are a little grainy


----------



## apcci2 (Jun 21, 2012)

Bisch said:


> I think this is the biggest critter I have ever shot!!!!
> 
> Here’s another pic that shows just how big he really was:
> 
> ...


That's a big one. Congrats


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Congrats on the piggies hray!!! 

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## curoso99 (Aug 9, 2020)

Archerytopten said:


> View attachment 7175883
> 
> Took this old warrior while hunting and visiting with some friends down in Sonora Mexico in late Dec 2109. Realize I’m cheating the thread by a couple of days but wanted to give the thread some action.


Awesome buck!!


----------



## wolfseason (Nov 9, 2006)

Not he biggest buck I seen this year but my biggest so far couldn’t pass him up. Dropped where I hit him. Arrow did a weird turn. But I’ll take the result.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MtnOak (Feb 7, 2016)

With one day left he shows up at the last minute.


----------



## K9popo76 (Aug 9, 2016)

Stuck this toad at 20 full frontal Tuesday morning. 30” wide 27” tall. Passed up around 100 other bucks for him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Congrats fellas!!!!!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Bisch said:


> I went javelina hunting a few weeks ago in S TX.
> 
> Got my limit of 2, both while spot n stalk hunting!!!
> 
> ...


I would love to try my luck on these critters plus it would give me another excuse to come down to TX other then hogs


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

K9popo76 said:


> Stuck this toad at 20 full frontal Tuesday morning. 30” wide 27” tall. Passed up around 100 other bucks for him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s a dandy.


----------



## vincenzokr (Mar 3, 2019)

Gratulujeme


----------



## Shep.11 (Aug 21, 2020)

Congrats to all on your harvests! Keep up the hard work and good luck as the 20-21 seasons approach.


----------



## Mershon21 (Jun 24, 2020)

BO-N-ARO said:


> *1st Auodad*
> 
> Took this old ram in West Texas last week while hunting with one of my grandsons. He went 243 pounds and 32 inches long. We found a broadhead in his left front leg bone. The hide had healed over but did have a limp. Tuff critters.


NICE!


----------



## Goheen1982 (Jul 16, 2020)

OTC SD Antelope from 8/18, first one with a bow!


----------



## apcci2 (Jun 21, 2012)

congrats


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Congrats on the speed goat!! 

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Goheen1982 (Jul 16, 2020)

apcci2 said:


> congrats


Thank you


----------



## Goheen1982 (Jul 16, 2020)

Bisch said:


> Congrats on the speed goat!!
> 
> Bisch
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Goheen1982 (Jul 16, 2020)

K9popo76 said:


> Stuck this toad at 20 full frontal Tuesday morning. 30” wide 27” tall. Passed up around 100 other bucks for him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done!


----------



## Goheen1982 (Jul 16, 2020)

MtnOak said:


> With one day left he shows up at the last minute.
> View attachment 7263876


Congrats!


----------



## Goheen1982 (Jul 16, 2020)

Bisch said:


> I think this is the biggest critter I have ever shot!!!!
> 
> Here’s another pic that shows just how big he really was:
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Goheen1982 (Jul 16, 2020)

wolfseason said:


> Not he biggest buck I seen this year but my biggest so far couldn’t pass him up. Dropped where I hit him. Arrow did a weird turn. But I’ll take the result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Goheen1982 (Jul 16, 2020)

Archerytopten said:


> View attachment 7175883
> 
> Took this old warrior while hunting and visiting with some friends down in Sonora Mexico in late Dec 2109. Realize I’m cheating the thread by a couple of days but wanted to give the thread some action.


Congrats


----------



## Goheen1982 (Jul 16, 2020)

45freezer said:


> Solo spot & stalk BC spring bear, May 2020
> 
> View attachment 7189183


Awesome!


----------



## Goheen1982 (Jul 16, 2020)

Authentiksavage said:


> Some Sleepy Pigs from South Florida.
> [
> View attachment 7188213
> View attachment 7188215
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Sobrbiker (Oct 3, 2019)

First archery kill, first velvet buck, first DIY solo backpack camp.

94yds through the boiler room.
AZ Unit 21 OTC Coues


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

My first ever black bear and with my PSE Evoke 31 @ 30yds


----------



## wolfseason (Nov 9, 2006)

Followed up my deer success with a opening morning spike bull. I’ve had a blessed season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Way to go fellas!!!!!

Congrats!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jjl8440 (Dec 9, 2009)

Opening day in Wyoming.


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Dang nice speed goat!!!!

Congrats!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Maine bear


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Congrats on that bear!!!

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

My 2020 roosie


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

bowtech2006 said:


> Maine bear


Nice bear!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Bisch said:


> I think this is the biggest critter I have ever shot!!!!
> 
> Here’s another pic that shows just how big he really was:
> 
> ...


Very cool!

mind sharing your arrow setup and arrow performance? Those are a good test for arrow builds


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

jjl8440 said:


> View attachment 7273654
> 
> 
> Opening day in Wyoming.
> View attachment 7273654


Dandy!


----------



## Havana Daydream (Jun 3, 2019)

First bear with Archery in September 2 in Minnesota. 

Dressed at 187 lbs


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

2020 North Dakota Whitetail


----------



## JSTTH5US (Dec 12, 2012)

Holy guacamole!!!!! That guy is a monster. How much did he weigh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

carbon_kid said:


> 2020 North Dakota Whitetail
> View attachment 7274890


Monster!! Congrats on a buck of a lifetime, he’s awesome


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

roosiebull said:


> Very cool!
> 
> mind sharing your arrow setup and arrow performance? Those are a good test for arrow builds


2013 Elite Pure, 55# at my 29” DL. Arrow is an Easton Axis FMJ, .500 spine, 75gr brass insert and 150gr German Kinetic broadheads. Total arrow weight of 542gr. I shot that bison twice (I think the first would have done him in, but he was still standing, so he got a second arrow). Both shots had exit holes on off side. Neither were complete passthrus. After shooting this critter, I will use this setup on just about anything, except cape or water buffs, and maybe giraffe!

Oh, and congrats on that elk. I’ll be in CO a week from today!!!!

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Congrats on the bear and buck guys!!! 

Carbon kid, that buck is a stud!!!!!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Bisch said:


> 2013 Elite Pure, 55# at my 29” DL. Arrow is an Easton Axis FMJ, .500 spine, 75gr brass insert and 150gr German Kinetic broadheads. Total arrow weight of 542gr. I shot that bison twice (I think the first would have done him in, but he was still standing, so he got a second arrow). Both shots had exit holes on off side. Neither were complete passthrus. After shooting this critter, I will use this setup on just about anything, except cape or water buffs, and maybe giraffe!
> 
> Oh, and congrats on that elk. I’ll be in CO a week from today!!!!
> 
> ...


Very cool! Thanks. We don’t get to see lots of real world testing on truly big critters like bison, yours did excellent, and gives myself and others a reference baseline.

elk are the biggest critters I have shot, and have learned a lot on the 16 roosies I have killed, they are big critters, but not bison big.

you are correct on your arrow setup being good for everything most of us will ever hunt, bison are a great test of your whole setup


----------



## zeronight6r6 (Feb 16, 2020)

WOW... congrats carbon_kid that’s a monster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ConnorWade (Sep 12, 2020)

DANG! 

Dude is a tank. Congrats!


----------



## B-rad 1980 (Apr 7, 2015)

carbon_kid said:


> 2020 North Dakota Whitetail
> View attachment 7274890


Stud of a buck.


----------



## Macaroo (Aug 24, 2013)

Awesome buck Carbon Kid!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoski (Oct 20, 2008)

Great buck Carbon Kid! Congrats!!


----------



## Manonamission (May 19, 2015)

Opening morning MN 5 min after legal light... My best so far!






























Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ConnorWade (Sep 12, 2020)

Bet you were glad to have that electric bike!


----------



## Manonamission (May 19, 2015)

It was a life saver!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## settlekyle (Feb 7, 2013)

wolfseason said:


> Followed up my deer success with a opening morning spike bull. I’ve had a blessed season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

First deer of the season. Harvest this doe at 0800. Shot was 18 yards. Now it’s time to find the big buck I seen on the last day of the season last year.
Equipment used:
Bow: Elite Ritual 33 set at 50lb.
Stabilizer: Titanium Archery
Products (DOA)
Sight: HHA Tetra Single Pin
Rest: Vapor Trail Limbdriver Pro-V
Arrows: GoldTip Valkyrie XT
Vanes: Blazer
Nicks: Rage Nocturnal
BroadHead: G5 Striker X 100 Grain


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Y’all guys with early seasons are killing me!!!! 

I get to go after deer starting next Sat!

Congrats to all so far!

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

opening day of archery in ohio. Close to 80 degrees.
Mathews no cam + QAD exodus.

My favorite is when people say it's too hot to hunt. Deer still gonna eat!


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

Just a couple does so far.


----------



## BrianWI (Oct 21, 2014)

I had a beauty at 8 yards... dang wind he snuck up on me, never got a shot. These are some dandies!


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Congrats guys!!!!

And Meister, if we couldn’t hunt when it is hot, we’d never get to hunt down here in Tx! I’ve seen it 90* in January down here!!!!

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boweyspoint (Sep 30, 2020)

Congrats everyone - some good deer being laid down!


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

4th buck to come down a rub line heading to standing corn in Delaware 9/19. 30 yard shot with a 3 blade VPA that broke the off side leg bone, easy, 75 yard blood trail thru the corn and even ran towards the truck LOL


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Awesome buck Yohon!!!!!

Congrats!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Seafus (Oct 9, 2013)

Some nice early season bucks. Day 1 today for us Michiganders.


----------



## Manonamission (May 19, 2015)

Great Buck Yohon!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

*carbon_kid*

Congrats I miss going out west


----------



## AlinMi (Sep 5, 2020)

nice, congratulations


----------



## saglick (Sep 5, 2016)

Not my largest, but my first with a trad bow so I’m very pleased! Perfect heart shot with a Toelke Chinook


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Congrats on your first saglick!!!!!!

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## saglick (Sep 5, 2016)

Bisch said:


> Congrats on your first saglick!!!!!!
> 
> Bisch
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Big 9 (Mar 20, 2014)

Took this guy out of a group of six bucks, spot and stalk in Montana.


----------



## MDSTRUTNRUT (Sep 15, 2015)

Daughter's and son's success so far this season, some August texas hogs and a MD doe. They're leaving again for Texas very soon for some more hog, whitetails and she is going after some exotics too.


----------



## JW683 (Mar 23, 2013)

My 2020 Season
Texas January whitetail
Colorado September elk
Ohio October whitetail


----------



## Blueberry815 (Jun 12, 2011)

WV public land!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Wow! You guys are stacking them up!!!!!

Congrats to all!

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LONG RANGE (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Awesome buck LONG RANGE!!!!!

Congrats!

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Got it done last night with my new Primal Tech recurve! 

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scott308 (Aug 12, 2016)

South Dakota mule deer spot and stalk. First deer with compound bow. 300 yd stalk less than 15 yd shot. Solo hunt from North Carolina.


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Congrats Scott308!!!!!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

October 5th 2020, after a month of chasing 3 shooters...got 1 of them


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Congrats Skunkworx!

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

MDSTRUTNRUT said:


> Daughter's and son's success so far this season, some August texas hogs and a MD doe. They're leaving again for Texas very soon for some more hog, whitetails and she is going after some exotics too.


she ain't messing around!!! cool as it gets!! looks like a Blacktail in her hand in the middle pic? that's super impressive she's not only a successful hunter, but doing it with a trad bow!


----------



## mjduct (Aug 16, 2013)

I relived this trash panda at 31 yards shooting through a hole in a tree at 16 yards with a 660 grain Easton Axis topped with 200 grain VPA small game point... he won’t be messing with the feeder again  and I’m figuring our how to shoot through / over intermediate obstacles


----------



## MDSTRUTNRUT (Sep 15, 2015)

roosiebull yes on the Blacktail recurve, hopefully will have some new pix after the adventure they are on right now down Texas


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

super cool! they are nice bows, mine is the only bow i have ever had that's "mine".... i'll never get rid of it.... she's better with hers though, haha.... i missed 4 chip shots on bulls with mine last year... killed a bull with a compound this year, and back to the blacktail next year..... knowing the work it takes to shoot a trad bow well, and the limitations you have to accept is super impressive.... you have done good raising them, that's for sure! hope they have a good trip!


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

roosiebull said:


> My 2020 roosie
> View attachment 7274583


Yep

I can see it right here. 100% this one died of COVID-19. So your tag is still good. Gotcha another.

Lol 

Well done. German Kinetics ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpdaddy (Dec 18, 2012)

Bow........ Homemade.
Materials to build Bow... Won online drawing from Kenny Mckenzie.
Riser. Piece Rosewood leftover, Marblewood scrap barrel $2.00
Quiver Top..... Made.
Quiver bottom, KTBA yard sale.. $3.00
String.......Made.
Glove........Free, Old one passed down from a friend.
Ace Standard broadhead... Won in door prize drawing at KTBA.
Carbon arrow.... $40.00 dozen. = $3.33.
Being blessed by God to hunt again after much sickness....
...And blessed to take this Buck....
......PRICELESS!!


----------



## Soulrebel (Jan 31, 2018)

Diy Colorado over the counter bull










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Yep
> 
> I can see it right here. 100% this one died of COVID-19. So your tag is still good. Gotcha another.
> 
> ...


Kudu point contour plus 125gr... that will be my compound head unless it gives me a reason to change... super pleased with those heads and they are built an hour from me... we are spoiled with Broadhead choices these days, but they are one of the really good heads.. especially for the price 

Gonna stick with iron will for my recurve 

Always wanted to shoot something with a GK, but I’m on a simplification mission... use stuff that works and stick with it... I do better with that, gain familiarity and confidence in stuff 

From bows to broadheads, I have setups I like, and I’m just gonna stick with them a few years unless I have any problems


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Carpdaddy said:


> Bow........ Homemade.
> Materials to build Bow... Won online drawing from Kenny Mckenzie.
> Riser. Piece Rosewood leftover, Marblewood scrap barrel $2.00
> Quiver Top..... Made.
> ...


That’s freakin awesome!


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

So i love it when a plan comes together! I have three stands in my powerline which I have planted in clover and oats. Picked the right stand for the wind and this guy came down and made a scrape and started feeding on acorns. Hit him with a two blade Magnus buzzcut 485 grain arrow going 260 and he seriously didn’t know what hit him. He jumped off maybe twenty feet and looked around and just fell over. 19.5” spread, best buck I have on cams this year.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

shootstraight said:


> View attachment 7292013
> So i love it when a plan comes together! I have three stands in my powerline which I have planted in clover and oats. Picked the right stand for the wind and this guy came down and made a scrape and started feeding on acorns. Hit him with a two blade Magnus buzzcut 485 grain arrow going 260 and he seriously didn’t know what hit him. He jumped off maybe twenty feet and looked around and just fell over. 19.5” spread, best buck I have on cams this year.


----------



## mjduct (Aug 16, 2013)

Carpdaddy said:


> Bow........ Homemade.
> Materials to build Bow... Won online drawing from Kenny Mckenzie.
> Riser. Piece Rosewood leftover, Marblewood scrap barrel $2.00
> Quiver Top..... Made.
> ...


sir your skills and ingenuity to put all that together are more valuable than the most expensive custom rig on here.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

roosiebull said:


> Kudu point contour plus 125gr... that will be my compound head unless it gives me a reason to change... super pleased with those heads and they are built an hour from me... we are spoiled with Broadhead choices these days, but they are one of the really good heads.. especially for the price
> 
> Gonna stick with iron will for my recurve
> 
> ...



Oh I thought I read you were using GK's. I have some Kudu's myself. They are great for pigs and a heavy FMJ arrow.


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Trailcam grabbed me in the pic just before I let the arrow fly
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Congrats to all!!!!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yerrd (Oct 19, 2017)

Oct.12th tagged out...over 200lbs for sure
























Rage 3 blade chisel tip,hoyt charger,GT xt hunter...slap through 15 yards.


----------



## Carpdaddy (Dec 18, 2012)

shootstraight said:


> View attachment 7292021
> 
> Awesome Buck, congratulations!


----------



## Carpdaddy (Dec 18, 2012)

Some great pictures, keep them coming, good thread!


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

168# field dressed 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skeen (Oct 12, 2020)

Manonamission said:


> Opening morning MN 5 min after legal light... My best so far!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, man!


----------



## skeen (Oct 12, 2020)

Meister said:


> View attachment 7283064
> opening day of archery in ohio. Close to 80 degrees.
> Mathews no cam + QAD exodus.
> 
> ...


Holy spread!


----------



## skeen (Oct 12, 2020)

rodney482 said:


> View attachment 7286959


That ol' boy is a tank!


----------



## skeen (Oct 12, 2020)

Carpdaddy said:


> Bow........ Homemade.
> Materials to build Bow... Won online drawing from Kenny Mckenzie.
> Riser. Piece Rosewood leftover, Marblewood scrap barrel $2.00
> Quiver Top..... Made.
> ...


Nice job gettin' it done with the stick bow!


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

23 3/4" inside.

If he had more tine length he woulda been a real stud. I think he was on his way down and may have had that length last year.


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Congrats to all!!!!!

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## YorkArcher (Feb 25, 2009)

Yesterday was a good day


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

Slid an arrow into this SC buck yesterday.


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

Saturday, October 17, at 8:50am EST, saw this guy walking at 100 yds. He got behind some brush at 75 yds, so I grunted 3 times. He reappeared on the other side of the brush and angled towards the stand I was in. At 40 he started to turn a little behind me, and started to get more broadside. I drew, stopped him at 20 yds, slightly quartering towards, but with his front foot forward. I am for his armpit and squeezed off the shot.

He did a small mule kick, trotted less than 25 yds. Stopped on the other side of the main trail I was hunting off of, and fell over. I took pictures of him from my stand. It was a perfect heart shot. I have a picture of his heart after dressing him with a Muzzy wound right in the middle of it!

Pictures:


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

Rookhawk said:


> One of my kids. He just turned 9. He’s much better than dad.
> 
> View attachment 7123421


Tell your son congrats! I love the hat too! He looks like a young Fred Bear...apparently shoots like him too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YorkArcher (Feb 25, 2009)

Great looking bucks!


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Way to go guys!!!!

I got a nice 8pt at my place yesterday afternoon with my newest Primal Tech recurve!!!!



















Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Bisch said:


> Way to go guys!!!!
> 
> I got a nice 8pt at my place yesterday afternoon with my newest Primal Tech recurve!!!!
> 
> ...


That’s awesome! Dandy buck with any weapon, you just happened to be holding a recurve to make it that much cooler.

Well done, great work!


----------



## parker18 (Nov 27, 2012)

shootstraight said:


> View attachment 7292013
> So i love it when a plan comes together! I have three stands in my powerline which I have planted in clover and oats. Picked the right stand for the wind and this guy came down and made a scrape and started feeding on acorns. Hit him with a two blade Magnus buzzcut 485 grain arrow going 260 and he seriously didn’t know what hit him. He jumped off maybe twenty feet and looked around and just fell over. 19.5” spread, best buck I have on cams this year.


Did you score this deer? I shot its twin, kicker and all.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

parker18 said:


> Did you score this deer? I shot its twin, kicker and all.


i have not yet, only spread. Very interested to know, gonna do a Euro mount on this one. I would guess low 130’s 🤷‍♂️


----------



## parker18 (Nov 27, 2012)

shootstraight said:


> i have not yet, only spread. Very interested to know, gonna do a Euro mount on this one. I would guess low 130’s 🤷‍♂️


Mine was 143 gross.


----------



## parker18 (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

parker18 said:


> View attachment 7295189


Thats a great deer, bigger than mine in most respects!


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Sept. 28th. 19 lb jake, 7.5" beard.


----------



## Hellcat707 (Oct 23, 2020)

Congrats to all.


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Congrats on the thunder chicken!!!!

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

I got another pretty nice buck this morning. His long tines fooled me and he is not as big as thought he was gonna be, but I’m still happy as I could be with him!!!



















Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skeen (Oct 12, 2020)

Bisch said:


> I got another pretty nice buck this morning. His long tines fooled me and he is not as big as thought he was gonna be, but I’m still happy as I could be with him!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, Bisch. I'd be tickled with that buck.


----------



## Pork_Chopper (Aug 28, 2012)

Couple TX Hill Country bucks. Both shot within a few yards of each other on separate days...found the arrow in almost same exact spot and they both died within 10 yards of each other! Crazy coincidence!


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Way to go Pork Chopper!! 

Congrats!

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ryan_823 (Sep 24, 2018)

Pork_Chopper said:


> Couple TX Hill Country bucks. Both shot within a few yards of each other on separate days...found the arrow in almost same exact spot and they both died within 10 yards of each other! Crazy coincidence!





Pork_Chopper said:


> Couple TX Hill Country bucks. Both shot within a few yards of each other on separate days...found the arrow in almost same exact spot and they both died within 10 yards of each other! Crazy coincidence!


wow, thats an incredible coincedence!


----------



## Ryan_823 (Sep 24, 2018)

YorkArcher said:


> Yesterday was a good day
> View attachment 7293157


That's a great day!


----------



## Z603Z (Sep 24, 2020)

Sept 17, 2020. New Hampshire.. No bait, no hounds, no treestand-- face to face 5 yard shot with my Mathews Traverse and 2-blade OZCUT broadhead. 287 lbs dressed, estimated 330+ live weight. Won't forget that hunt!


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Awesome bear Z603Z!!!!!!

Congrats!

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Z603Z (Sep 24, 2020)

Bisch said:


> Awesome bear Z603Z!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bisch! My first black bear.. certainly got the heart racing!


----------



## Trevi (Sep 20, 2020)

5 yards???? Your underwear same color as the bear?? 

Awesome! Would love to know the whole story.


----------



## Z603Z (Sep 24, 2020)

Trevi said:


> 5 yards???? Your underwear same color as the bear??
> 
> Awesome! Would love to know the whole story.


Hahah you know, if it hadn't happened so quickly, I think I would have crapped myself! But it was really only about a 90 second encounter. Here's the whole story-- I wrote this out for our local hunting & fishing publication "Hawkeye" in New Hampshire: 

_Sept 17, just a couple days into New Hampshire archery season, and, while excited to get into the woods, I had low expectations for success that evening.

A nice early season cold front had just pushed out, and at 78 degrees and humid, I didn't expect much activity. Still, any time spent in the woods is worthwhile.

I parked at the bottom of a large hay field at 3:30pm and geared up. My plan was to set-up a makeshift ground blind at the northeastern treeline set back a few yards from the field. Whitetail often filtered out of the woods to the east, grazing the clovers at dusk, before making their way northwest to the local farmers' vegetable fields.

Most of my bow hunting is from a treestand, but for the past 3 years I've really been enjoying the additional challenge, and intimacy, of hunting from the ground at eye level, be it still hunting or makeshift ground blinds.

As I grabbed my compound bow and started my walk up the field, a truck pulled in behind me, parking at the farm's beehives. I walked over to say hello, and possibly collect some intel on the local deer habits.

The beekeeper wasn't sure if the deer had been damaging the vegetable crops or not, he tended solely to the beehives. What he was worried about were the black bears. With the drought this summer, the small electric fence around the beehives didn't have sufficient soil moisture to conduct a strong current, and the bears had learned it was worth taking a little shock to get the honey.

I mentioned I get a bear tag every year (although I don't manage any bait sites or hounds), on the off chance that I might get an opportunity at a bear while whitetail hunting. We said goodbye, and I walked the couple hundred yards through the field to the treeline to get setup.

The makeshift ground blind was very basic. I chose a spot about 10 yards in the woods off the field edge, just behind an old stone wall. A 5x10' camouflage netting fabric wrapped around a few young trees gave me some coverage in front of me, and I cleared leaves and sticks away from my feet so that I could shift my weight silently. A few dead oak branches tangled in the camo netting helped breakup it's outline.

After a couple warm hours, the shadows grew longer, and the temperature was starting to decline. The magic hour was approaching.

At 6:02pm, I had just texted my buddy "nothing yet, low expectations, not great weather" when I heard a twig snap behind me. The wind was in my face, so I didn't turn to look; my scent would likely spook any deer coming from behind... better to keep still and maybe it will walk past into a shooting lane.

Then a large snap, a bigger branch than a deer could break. I slowly turned my head and in my peripheral saw a black mass walking towards me. Black Bear.

I started making moves slowly. Had my bow in hand at 20 yards and closing. I could now see it was an adult boar; big wide head with small ears, thick neck disappearing into heavy shoulders, and strolling through the woods with alpha confidence.

Somehow, he still didn't seem to smell me or see my movements. 15 yards and closing fast. At 10 yards I drew back fast as an oak tree passed between us. At 5 yards, he stepped up on the rock wall, stopped, and swung his head locking eyes with me. I was at full draw on his vitals, checked my level, and let the arrow fly.

He grunted at impact and spun away from me, crashing through the underbrush. After only a few seconds, about 50 yards, he stopped his sprint, stumbled to his right and fell to the ground at the base of a white birch. At that point I was hit with an overwhelming flood of adrenaline and emotion, dropping me to one knee.

From the moment I saw him, to the moment he expired, was maybe 90 seconds at most. I was at peace with the decision I'd made to harvest him: face to face at 5 yards with a bow, without the use of bait, is about as 'fair-chase' as one could imagine.

With the help of a friend and my father-in-law, we got him field dressed and loaded into my truck. Thankfully a local butcher in Greenfield agreed to leave the lights on and get the bear in the cooler that night.

At the butchers a short time later, we weighed the bear in at 287-pounds dressed, which after some research would give him an estimated live weight between 325-340 pounds. I knew he was mature when he was standing right in front of me, but since I was never really an educated 'bear hunter' I had no idea he would be considered trophy class.

I'll replay this hunt again and again in my mind for the remainder of my days. With each meal this bear provides in the many months ahead, I'll thank him for his giving his life to sustain mine. This is the circle of life that all living things are bound and nothing escapes. 


Gearlist: Mathews Traverse 33" ATA compound bow, Goldtip Pierce Platinum 250 arrows with OZCUT fixed 2-blade broadhead, BlackGold Pro Sight, Hamskea Trinity rest, Spot Hogg wrist release._


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Very cool story!

Congrats again!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trevi (Sep 20, 2020)

Very cool! Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## Methodman (Feb 15, 2015)

Bisch said:


> Been after a scimitar for a couple months now. Finally got him tonight!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEST MEAT EVER, And thats the MACK DADDY Scim!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My son lives in Ill (My home state) & they get 2 tags which is good for 2 Bucks. Anyway, he has taken some pretty nice Deer but not a true trophy hunter though he is becoming more selevtive. Anyway, he had 6 different bucks around his stand & they were 6s, 1 smallish 8 & an 8 similar to the one he took last year. ALL presented him with shots 20 or less yds He passed & then a pretty decent body size Buck walks out but with scrawny rack. He watched him for about 20 min & decided he was an older deer & not going to develope into any decent head gear He gave him a just under 20 yd shot & took it. Pass thru & he dropped 30 yds away.. He said, Meat in the freezer & if he gets another, it will big sporting more head gear for sure He also said thanks for the Deer cart Dad, it was a very long haul back to the truck. I think I raised a Bowhunter.
.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Z603Z said:


> Sept 17, 2020. New Hampshire.. No bait, no hounds, no treestand-- face to face 5 yard shot with my Mathews Traverse and 2-blade OZCUT broadhead. 287 lbs dressed, estimated 330+ live weight. Won't forget that hunt!
> View attachment 7297530


i feel a story is in order here! great black faced boar! most of the big boars in my area are black faced too.... i'm waiting for a big tan muzzled boar for my one rug bear.... they are just rare here.

awesome bear, and sounds like awesome story. my 2 biggest bear were both close range on the ground too, those are exciting encounters.... well done!

edit: saw you posted the story, thanks!


----------



## Carpdaddy (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Z603Z (Sep 24, 2020)

roosiebull said:


> i feel a story is in order here! great black faced boar! most of the big boars in my area are black faced too.... i'm waiting for a big tan muzzled boar for my one rug bear.... they are just rare here.
> 
> awesome bear, and sounds like awesome story. my 2 biggest bear were both close range on the ground too, those are exciting encounters.... well done!
> 
> edit: saw you posted the story, thanks!


Thanks! I had already posted a 'Discussion' about this hunt which you commented on and gave me good insight! Just thought I'd share it to this thread as well... can you tell I'm still reeling from the experience?? lol 

Are you in Oregon Roosiebull?

Still after my whitetail. First snow of the year today, and 18f tonight and clear!! Get some!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Z603Z said:


> Thanks! I had already posted a 'Discussion' about this hunt which you commented on and gave me good insight! Just thought I'd share it to this thread as well... can you tell I'm still reeling from the experience?? lol
> 
> Are you in Oregon Roosiebull?
> 
> Still after my whitetail. First snow of the year today, and 18f tonight and clear!! Get some!


Yeah, Oregon Coast 

again, well done and enjoy all of that good meat! If you do any canning, canned bear meat is awesome and can be used in so many ways... excellent and versatile game meat.

a big honey fed bear is going to be right up there with any game meat. I don’t care for bear steak, but slow cooked/canned it’s better than beef... of course ground is good too, but double or triple grind it to break down the meat a little


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Carpdaddy said:


> Congrats on the "old way" tackle. I started in 1956 so did plenty of Recurve/longbow hunting b/4 compounds. I started using a Longbow along with my compound & will be toting it with in the woods this year.
> View attachment 7298786
> View attachment 7298786


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Congrats Carpdaddy!!!!

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## model58 (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Notched last turkey tag. Took this hen at 12 yds. No trackin needed.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Very nice critters!!!!

I’ll add a couple more.



















Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Call (Nov 2, 2020)

I punched my buck tag here in Indiana on Oct 4th with a surprise buck. Ran 6 cameras on the N end of the farm since June and not a single pic of this buck till the night before I stuck him. Now Im focused on getting the fiance her first deer. 😄


----------



## MDSTRUTNRUT (Sep 15, 2015)

My 2 hunting kids headed down to Texas soon after I had my heart bypass surgery, cold bunch I tell ya LOL
Hunted their lease above Dallas but "right" whitetails wouldn't cooperate. They too out some frustration on a couple hogs tho. Daughter then got an invite to hunt exotics on a low fence free range ranch down near San Antonio so off she ran. She had her heart set on an axis(I wanted her to bring home the meat) but couldn't resist this blackbuck ewe. Managers were impressed said it was their first recurve kill I believe. She was looking for a PIGMAN sighting but no such luck. Blackbuck ribs ate pretty well as did the hogs.


----------



## robinhood36 (Oct 4, 2017)

I was fortunate to harvest this buck Nov 1st.


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Awesome buck!!! 

Congrats!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

Iowa 10/20/2020...









Indiana 10/25/2020...


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Awesome bucks PCH!!!!

Congrats!

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

I added another freezer filler today!!!!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

couple freezer fillers......53# Bowtech Revolt... Rage/Wasp Jackhammer


----------



## 1Hunter (Mar 5, 2006)

9pt chasing a doe at 30yds....


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

8 point this morning at 9 42. Snort wheeze, estrous bleat pulled him at 17 yds
View attachment 7303196
View attachment 7303199
View attachment 7303197
View attachment 7303199


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Silly phone, prolly just me.


----------



## DirtAndRocks (Oct 15, 2020)

1Hunter said:


> 9pt chasing a doe at 30yds....
> View attachment 7302009
> View attachment 7302011


Good for you. That’s a nice buck.


----------



## HandsomeGreg (Aug 13, 2019)

Had a sweaty time dragging this guy out of the woods. 72 degrees in November here in Wisconsin.


----------



## Bassthumb32 (Sep 23, 2020)

My son has hit 2 trees so far this season I didn't take pictures of either one. He will get it dialed in here soon I'm sure of it.


----------



## arrowflinger79 (Oct 1, 2017)

Shot 11/8 in central Ohio in the 75 degree heat. In the stand at 4 and he was on the ground at 4:07. Brought him in with the snort wheeze.


----------



## Z603Z (Sep 24, 2020)

arrowflinger79 said:


> Shot 11/8 in central Ohio in the 75 degree heat. In the stand at 4 and he was on the ground at 4:07. Brought him in with the snort wheeze.
> View attachment 7303876
> View attachment 7303878


Awesome buck! It was 75 degrees in New Hampshire this past weekend too, and I was discouraged the deer weren't moving, but this will help me keep patient! Congratulations, he's a stud.


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

View attachment 7303952







My 2020 season is over 😢 the buck by itself is my Kentucky deer killed September 5th opening day. I didn't get any good pictures because I was alone and it was hot so getting him out and cooled down was my priority at the time. I was lucky enough to take another good one from my own property here in Indiana October 30th while hunting with my best buddy from childhood, we've spent a lot of time in the woods together over the last 30 years chasing whitetails and turkeys.


----------



## Cheese curd (Jul 7, 2018)

11/02/2020 and a story to long to share. A great deer for a terrible season. Covid put the tourists right smack dab in every spot I had. 16 sits with out seeing a deer. Rattled in a guy on a fat tire bike in the middle of the woods. I decided to pass on him and heard a conversation about someone daughters affair 20 feet below me for 10 min one afternoon, they got a pass also lol. 17th sit I saw a doe and a fawn. 18th sit I sat a spot I got permission for 3 hours before hand. 10 min in the stand and 18 sits finally came together. Would have been close to a the 140 mark with bigger brows but after the poor start of this season it was the least of my concerns.


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Awesome bucks guys!!!!!!

Congrats!

Bisch


----------



## Trevi (Sep 20, 2020)

I'd fling one like that and be thrilled.... Congrats!!


----------



## recurve rami (Aug 14, 2019)

Fantastic bucks! Well done!!


----------



## bj99robinson (Jan 8, 2009)

11/5/20 Buck


----------



## t-maximus (Apr 14, 2005)

My 2020 Bow deer. Shot in Iowa on Nov 1st.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

t-maximus said:


> My 2020 Bow deer. Shot in Iowa on Nov 1st.
> View attachment 7305517
> View attachment 7305518
> View attachment 7305519


you got a dandy!! heck of a deer!


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

t-maximus said:


> My 2020 Bow deer. Shot in Iowa on Nov 1st.
> View attachment 7305517
> View attachment 7305518
> View attachment 7305519


That's one of the coolest G2s I've ever seen


----------



## t-maximus (Apr 14, 2005)

hokiehunter373 said:


> That's one of the coolest G2s I've ever seen


Both G2’s split like a mule deer.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Upstate NY buck on 11/6/20 during the heat wave.


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice bucks guys!!!!!

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BOW-NER (Nov 14, 2011)

Oct 20th my 2nd hunt of the year, this guy visited my mock scrape seconds after beating the crap out of another nice buck!


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

t-maximus said:


> My 2020 Bow deer. Shot in Iowa on Nov 1st.
> View attachment 7305517
> View attachment 7305518
> View attachment 7305519


wow, great buck!
beard rocks too  


congrats to all you guys, great kills!!!


----------



## jl_bowhunter (Oct 1, 2018)

My first buck with a bow taken Friday the 13th at 4:00pm (Night before lead starts flying in Missouri). I shot him at 22 yards and he ran 15 yards and expired, watching him fall. We had him scored at 146 5/8”. The other buck is my rifle buck on Sunday the 15th at 7:00am. I had an encounter with this buck at 40 yards with my bow but couldn’t get an opportunity through the twigs and branches. I rattled, grunted, but couldn’t get him to turn back. We had him scored at 141 3/8”. Amazing how things come full circle with bowhunting or hunting in general. It sometimes doesn’t have a happy ending and is very unscripted. I live and breathe it! Very happy I’m tagged out.


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

Hello AT,
Thought I would post a successful hunt pic of my son from last week in IL. This is his second buck with a bow and he’s now the envy of all his hunting buddies. I’m a proud dad and finally feel like all the instruction I’ve given over the years paid off. He did well!


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

View attachment 7308685
View attachment 7308685


----------



## tallgood (Sep 8, 2020)

11/11 6 point punched one of my OK tags. First deer with a bow from the ground , shot at 30 yards . Taking one from the ground like that was a blast . Came into a few grunts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heli-m hunter (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## tallgood (Sep 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

Eastern NC
Elite Enkore 27.5” 70#
Victory VAPss TAW 460 grain
125 grain schwakers
My flapper and twizzler broke through ribs and landed about 5 yards behind the deer.
26 yard shot, 60 yards recovery. 
Unofficial, 121”. Can’t tell you how blessed and humbled I am by this experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheese curd (Jul 7, 2018)

I cant even believe this happened but back on here again. 11/21/2020. 2pm yesterday afternoon, Wisconsin gun season. Not a felon, love guns would rather still chase deer with a bow. Seen this deer a couple times in two weeks and instantly knew he wasn’t going to make the winter. He was so freaking old. 55 yard shot, he didn’t make it 30. I have shot deer but this one by far will be one of the greatest ones I will ever take.


----------



## cla5675 (Nov 15, 2007)

I was able to seal the deal on this old fella yesterday evening in Greene county, Ohio. He had a few broken tines and a few wounds from fighting. I feel blessed to have taken such a nice buck. Thanks to the folks at Archery World USA for recommending the Grimreaper Carni-four broadheads. Those suckers dropped him within 30 yards and he expired in 15 seconds. Shot went through the shoulder blade and almost out the opposite shoulder and that was with a 50 pound bow shooting a 388 grain arrow at 258fps.


Troy.


----------



## vincenzokr (Mar 3, 2019)

Cheese curd said:


> I cant even believe this happened but back on here again. 11/21/2020. 2pm yesterday afternoon, Wisconsin gun season. Not a felon, love guns would rather still chase deer with a bow. Seen this deer a couple times in two weeks and instantly knew he wasn’t going to make the winter. He was so freaking old. 55 yard shot, he didn’t make it 30. I have shot deer but this one by far will be one of the greatest ones I will ever take.


selection, so it should be ...... congratulations


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

He made my 5th public land bow deer in the 2020-2021 season.

I won’t call this guy a management buck or cull buck... or whatever phrases guys use as an excuse for shooting a small buck. This was the 3rd time i seen this guy last week on a piece of public. He was very shy to my calling the first two times. The third time i only used a doe bleat and he tried to sneak in down wind. That didn’t workout in his favor as i stuck an arrow in him at 8 yards... my smallest bow buck, but i was absolutely ecstatic to take him!


----------



## UniversalFrost (Jan 13, 2009)

good 4 year old ohio buck.. taken from ground at 20 yards.. hit neck while he was leaning over to forage... dropped like a rock and then finished him off with heart shot at point blank.. rage hypodermics were awesome.


----------



## load_2 (Mar 22, 2017)

2020 iowa buck


----------



## taylort23 (Sep 7, 2019)

Got it done November 19th southern Ohio 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoINshooter (Nov 15, 2018)

Buck I was able to take this year with my chill r. He came in early, barely sunrise, had a 20 yard shot on him. Full pass through, he went 50 yards and was down. I gave him a few hours before I searched, but he was right in the spot where I last saw him give a tail wag as he was heading up hill.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

#1 post. My son & g-son (Doe) & my sons bowhunting buddies from last week of Oct thru 2nd week in Nov. N.W. Illinois. They love bowhunting & other than my 16 yr old G-son all in their mid 40s. Grew up with son & I have known most of them since they were like 10..


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

#2 N.W. Illinois


----------



## EJC (Sep 21, 2014)

11/21/2020 Georgia doe - she came out and I shot her


----------



## Cab93 (Nov 6, 2020)

Awesome. Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cab93 (Nov 6, 2020)

Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Has been a crazy awesome season for us so far  I've tagged a doe and a buck, helped my best friend get his biggest buck ever, and to top it all off somehow managed to get my 11 year old nephew on his first deer ever...........130"ish 8 point! That will be a tough one for him to beat but I can safely say he is now hooked! Also had a chance at a PA cow elk but just couldn't seal the deal.....did have opportunities at 3 bulls though, one being a huge 8x7 that I could have shot at 20 yards.................only if I had a bull tag, lol!


----------



## Bwtch1179 (Jul 27, 2018)

Congrats everyone and happy turkey day!


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

2020 Southeren Ohio public land


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Put another notch in my Primal Tech recurve Thanksgiving day afternoon. Free range Tx axis doe.










Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OregonState (Aug 6, 2017)

2020 bull; complete pass through, arrow stuck in the tree behind him and he took 8 steps.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## ROSCO15 (Aug 24, 2016)

Two Ohio bucks I got this year. First Buck I hit with my Dodge Ram 3500 on the way to the tree stand. Got out to look and heard Deer running up the hill so I figured the Deer got up and ran away. Hit my stand for 3 hours and stopped back to make sure the Deer didn't bed and die. Looked into the creek right next to the road, where I hit the deer, and saw an antler sticking out of the water. My local Sheriff gave me a tag when he came out to do the accident report. 

The second deer I got on a friends property. I had him on camera and was targeting him specifically. I went out after a storm and was sitting in my truck thinking how stupid I was for coming out. It was really blowing. Suddenly three doe walked past in the distance so I decided to hit my tree. A small 5 point and a button buck got under me, mock sparring, and then bedded down. That 8 point came in grunting with his head down mad. 

Anyway thought I would share. Thanks,


----------



## cb360j (Sep 15, 2020)

My biggest buck to date, sorry it’s with a rifle


----------



## cb360j (Sep 15, 2020)

My biggest buck to date I got on Friday! sorry it’s with a rifle


----------



## BillyJack1975 (Nov 7, 2020)

Nice south texas doe this evening with an old Bear compound I rebuilt.


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

Some nice animals in this thread.....congrats to all!

2020 Archery Deer- Nov 22nd ( There is a third brow tine on the right side behind the other two)









2020 Cheater Bar (AKA rifle) Deer - Nov 21st


----------



## madkasel (Nov 12, 2009)

Man, BIP ... that's two great days in a row! I prefer the one with triple brow tines, but both are awesome.


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

November 26th mid day cruiser, pse evo nxt 31/fmj/snyper bh, 22 yard shot 100ish yard recovery


----------



## Clarkdale17 (Nov 18, 2020)

Some awesome animals in here! Congrats to everyone


----------



## Bcox07 (Nov 24, 2020)

Shot this guy on 11/29/20 at 8:01am. Public Land on the ground


----------



## Jubbrr03 (Nov 10, 2018)

Congrats to all on the success. I’m still working for my buck this year around work and school. Hoping to have a pic to share in the next few weeks.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

v























Very thankful.
congrats to all


----------



## livinadream (May 20, 2009)

11/18 buck. 
11/19 doe
Another doe not pictured in early oct.

Still chasing another buck, but so far he's been 1 step ahead of me.























Sent from my motorola one 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## BOWSPEC2.0 (Dec 5, 2020)

Meister said:


> View attachment 7283064
> opening day of archery in ohio. Close to 80 degrees.
> Mathews no cam + QAD exodus.
> 
> ...





Sobrbiker said:


> First archery kill, first velvet buck, first DIY solo backpack camp.
> 
> 94yds through the boiler room.
> AZ Unit 21 OTC Coues
> ...


Very cool!


----------



## jdslyr (Jan 27, 2005)

BillyJack1975 said:


> Nice south texas doe this evening with an old Bear compound I rebuilt.


Thats Awesome!!🏹


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Put another notch in my Primal Tech recurve this morning!!! 










Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wboutdoors (Nov 27, 2020)

taylort23 said:


> Got it done November 19th southern Ohio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That might be the coolest cam pic ive ever seen


----------



## Wboutdoors (Nov 27, 2020)

Heck it looks like a hunting logo

Brb, using that profile for new company logo lol


----------



## EAGLE17 (Mar 23, 2006)

Nov 1st Wisconsin buck


----------



## Wboutdoors (Nov 27, 2020)

EAGLE17 said:


> Nov 1st Wisconsin buck
> View attachment 7321140


Too many points to count!


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Didn't even see this thread! Nice kills ladies and gents! My MN and IA bucks for 2020. MN shot on 11/4, IA shot on 11/13.







MN







Iowa


----------



## Bill V - Iron Will Broadheads (Jan 22, 2017)

Congrats everyone! Here is my Colorado bull.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

49#PSE Stinger Extreme/Magnus Buzzcuts


----------



## UntouchableNess (Mar 30, 2007)

Nov 20 Iowa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookhawk (Oct 4, 2015)

My 9 year old this weekend. Heart shot at 25 yards.


----------



## Bill V - Iron Will Broadheads (Jan 22, 2017)

Congrats everyone! Here is my Alaskan caribou from August.


----------



## woodmaster0462 (Jun 28, 2016)

Got him on Oct 28th. He made 3 scrapes before I got a shot. 2nd pic is of the buck I got with a shotgun.


----------



## W8N4NOV (Dec 22, 2020)

Nice 9pt I connected with on 11/12/20. Quartering away at 20 yards, and I hit too far forward, exiting the right side of his brisket. Great bubbles and blood for 200 yards, then started finding clots. Turned up the speed on the track and began bumping him. I wanted to do this because it kept the clots from forming. 7/10 of a mile later, I found him bedded on the side of a logging road, and was able to stalk in from 150 to 30 and got another arrow in him. Craziest day of my bow career.


----------



## ustarace (Dec 26, 2018)

12/13/20 Oklahoma snow buck


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

12/22/20










Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kenwat27 (Dec 16, 2020)

Bisch said:


> 12/22/20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

Christmas eve hunting on Guam.
I figured I'd head out for a few hours this afternoon and see if I could catch some pigs out moving around.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

Rookhawk said:


> My 9 year old this weekend. Heart shot at 25 yards.
> 
> View attachment 7323967


so terrific!
congratulations to you both!
that picture is just the best too!!!


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

Heart shot on the 6th public archery deer of the year! Noticed the other day i could fit atleast 2 more deer in the freezer, so not going to let season end with any room left!


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

Trying to finish out the year strong. 
Thrilled to have been able to finally get a shot opportunity on this buck. 

I knew there was an older buck in one of the areas I hunt. Today was my day.


----------



## cb360j (Sep 15, 2020)

That is super cool.... but what type of deer is that?


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

cb360j said:


> That is super cool.... but what type of deer is that?


Philippine deer (Rusa marianna), native to the Philippine Islands. They were introduced to Guam in the late 1700's.


----------



## jstephens61 (Jan 29, 2013)

East central Illinois 2020 buck.
The first buck I can say that I grunted in.


----------



## glw0014 (Jan 29, 2020)

Alabama public land archery buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onemelo1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Biggest bear kill 20 yard shot Hoyt RX1 getting the job done























Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## jstephens61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Last year, 2019, buck from the same tree.


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

North Carolina deer with a Blacktail Sitka Series Recurve


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

Veterans day morning Wisconsin buck 2020.
In my backyard. 25 yard pass through deer didnt go 50


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

I arrowed 3 does and Handsome, took about an hour to grunt and bleat him in off of some does, though I had help from Roamer (I would have pics him everyday, almost on every cell cam) who showed up and got between the "doe/me" and Handsome, which sealed the deal. Great year for me.







Another doe from my property with Omega, last deer hunt for me in 2020, last hour of ML season. I bagged another doe with my Savage 212 at a state park reduction that I got drawn for, won't allow me to upload pic.


----------



## hunter7401 (Jun 26, 2016)

IGluIt4U said:


> Okay, new year, new season, new thread for those successful archery kills. Good luck to all and congrats to all who are able to connect with their archery gear!! :cheers:


Early archery hunting success dad filled his two tags and I got one the same night.......


----------



## futurerider103 (Aug 24, 2015)

I was able to put down a doe at 15yds with my Mathews Heli-M. And my buddies wife put down her first deer ever with a .308 at 93yds.

I went to video my hunt but the camera battery was dead and was only able to get 1 picture























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## John from NY (Feb 29, 2004)

November 13th evening on Kansas DIY...


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Got another nice doe today with my Primal Tech recurve!










Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

5 point opening morning, biggest bodied deer I've ever shot. The 9 is the biggest rack for me shot on November 6th, deer dressed 175# as noted by my attire it wasn't the coldest of days! First deer Prime Rize 59# 29.25" DL 390ish arrow with 1 3/8" Grim Reaper 100gr. The 9 was shot with Quest Primal, 71# at same DL with 387 gr arrow and 1 3/4" Grim reaper 100gr. Of all years to miss the contest signup deadline. Did repeat as Michigan Sportsman deer champions so at least one facet of 2020 wasn't a totally disaster!


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

I used up my last whitetail tag on a doe here on my own property today!










I put my tracking dog Zeke on the trail, and he found her about 100yds from the shot.










Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

2nd coyotof the season. Arrowed Dec. 27th. 
19 yd shot. 12 yard recovery


----------



## cjsportsman (Sep 14, 2005)

Godda teach'em young!!!
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

Juneauhunt said:


> View attachment 7341580


Outstanding!


----------



## Z603Z (Sep 24, 2020)

onemelo1 said:


> Biggest bear kill 20 yard shot Hoyt RX1 getting the job done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow what a toad! What state? And what did he weigh? Congrats all around.


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

Z603Z said:


> Wow what a toad! What state? And what did he weigh? Congrats all around.


Same questions. And more congrats.


----------



## onemelo1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Z603Z said:


> Wow what a toad! What state? And what did he weigh? Congrats all around.


New York State and believe it or not it was a female and I was shocked.....estimated weight 450+ my rafters were making too much noise in the garage to feel safe weighing it [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Z603Z (Sep 24, 2020)

onemelo1 said:


> New York State and believe it or not it was a female and I was shocked.....estimated weight 450+ my rafters were making too much noise in the garage to feel safe weighing it [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Unreal! Big Bertha! Congrats again, beautiful coat too.


----------



## onemelo1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Z603Z said:


> Unreal! Big Bertha! Congrats again, beautiful coat too.


Yeah it's at the taxidermist now it should be a beautiful rug

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruben 1969 (Feb 10, 2017)

We still have to the end of January in AZ for over-the-counter tags any antlered deer. Rut time also. Waiting for it to cool down , rain forecasted for Wednesday. Will report back.


----------



## Lighthouse7095 (Jan 11, 2021)

4-24-2020 Turkey 
&
11-11-2020 South Dakota 5x5 Biggest bow kill to date. I had not had this deer on camera all year. he came in at 12 yards and my black eagle carnivore sealed the deal!


----------



## Jharrow (Sep 25, 2013)

Got it done this morning.


----------



## TD2821 (Apr 3, 2017)

Nov 17, 4 days before rifle season opened up...


----------



## VAGator (Mar 7, 2013)

Nov 4, 2020


















Nov 6, 2020


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Don’t see a 2021 pic thread, so I’ll put this girl here! A nice big fat axis doe!



















Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cdavison82 (Jan 5, 2021)

VAGator said:


> Nov 4, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That drop is cool with the extra kicker starting.


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

The first 2 weeks of November were good to me and our freezer 
















Sent from my SM-A205U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

BO-N-ARO said:


> *1st Auodad*
> 
> Took this old ram in West Texas last week while hunting with one of my grandsons. He went 243 pounds and 32 inches long. We found a broadhead in his left front leg bone. The hide had healed over but did have a limp. Tuff critters.


Nice.. one of my bucket listers.. have a friend that way that guides people.. maybe this year.. Congrats


----------



## alangawry (Nov 17, 2019)

BO-N-ARO said:


> *1st Auodad*
> 
> Took this old ram in West Texas last week while hunting with one of my grandsons. He went 243 pounds and 32 inches long. We found a broadhead in his left front leg bone. The hide had healed over but did have a limp. Tuff critters.


Heck of a bow kill!


----------



## alangawry (Nov 17, 2019)

This was the first hog I have been able to shoot AND recover! Have shot a few that either ran into some thick stuff and couldnt find em, or back under the fence where I can go looking for them. Tough critters to kill. This one went about 80 yards but never went back under the fence.


----------



## ColdInMN (Feb 11, 2021)

took this doe in October when my son was with me. He was super excited and can’t wait to get out for a youth hunt this coming October


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Got one more doe today with my Primal Tech recurve!










Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Got another one today with my Primal Tech recurve!










Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brutus69 (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Simmonsr19 (Feb 26, 2021)

Great pics! Congrats


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Rattling Junkie (Feb 26, 2021)

My son's B&C bear from last spring. It squared 7'7.


----------



## StrongIslandBH (Feb 23, 2021)

November 3rd, 2020










January 3rd, 2021

Both on Long Island public land


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Some awesome trophies...congrats all


----------



## rootju (Sep 22, 2009)

10/30 during the evening hunt.


----------



## GDunham (Feb 23, 2021)

rootju said:


> 10/30 during the evening hunt.
> View attachment 7375779
> View attachment 7375780


DIY European mount or taxidermist. Looks very good either way


----------



## rootju (Sep 22, 2009)

GDunham said:


> DIY European mount or taxidermist. Looks very good either way


Taxidermist did it. But yeah he came out great I think.


----------



## Elk197 (Mar 23, 2021)

Rookhawk said:


> One of my kids. He just turned 9. He’s much better than dad.
> 
> View attachment 7123421


Man, that is awesome...love the pose and the hat! This kids going places!


----------



## brettmuller (May 16, 2020)

StrongIslandBH said:


> View attachment 7370814
> 
> November 3rd, 2020
> 
> ...


Where on Li? Out in those Hampton’s ? I hear too much about that place 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StrongIslandBH (Feb 23, 2021)

brettmuller said:


> Where on Li? Out in those Hampton’s ? I hear too much about that place
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not in the Hampton’s. Both were taken in the manorville area but in two different spots a few miles from one another.


----------



## buglecrazy (Jan 15, 2010)

Had a great year


----------



## Rookhawk (Oct 4, 2015)

Elk197 said:


> Man, that is awesome...love the pose and the hat! This kids going places!


Thank you. He's ten now and has really improved his bowhunting. He stalked probably 50 animals in Africa but only got a few inside of his ethical shooting distance. He's going to work on getting proficient out to 40 yards in time for next Fall.


----------



## se7en39 (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lt426 (Apr 20, 2020)

10/30 morning hunt










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincenzokr (Mar 3, 2019)

úžasné fotografie, všem lovcům gratulujeme


----------

